# My 3rd Restaurant Photo Shoot - C&C



## Parker219 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello,

I have not yet submitted these to the client yet, so I can still edit these if you see anything that stands out.

This is a Peruvian Restaurant, I have never eaten Peruvian food up until this photo shoot. When I was finished taking the photos, the owner came out with some food and said it would be rude for me to not eat it.  The food was really good!

Let me know your thoughts please.

1.






2. 

 

3.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 22, 2014)

Maybe its my monitor, well it has to be...

They ALL look a tad underexposed (1/3rd), not much though.

So I'm guessing your monitor is calibrated?


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 22, 2014)

Its weird, because on my phone they look perfect, before I save them, they look fine, but after I "save for web" they look a tad underexposed.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2014)

Agree definitely under-exposed ~ 1/3 - 1/2 stop and #3 has a large dark area in the middle of the plate.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 22, 2014)

Good eye, here is the fix on 3. Better?


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 22, 2014)

I already de-noised just the table cloth once on a level 10 strength. I wonder if I should make one more pass on  it.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 22, 2014)

I just ate lunch but those photos are making me hungry.
^^ other than above, Much improved from your first set.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> Good eye, here is the fix on 3. Better?
> 
> View attachment 85054


 Definitely better, however I think  you need to start paying attention to your styling:  remove the random grains of rice from the prawns and muscle shells, keep the rice out of the sauce, try and be a little more artistic with the green onion and avoid cropping bits of the plate.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 22, 2014)

The rice in the prawns and muscles bothers me, but I cant go back now. I have to make the best of it.

Maybe one day I will do a photo shoot with a food stylist, but in the meantime, I guess I have to be that person too!


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 22, 2014)

5. 





6.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 22, 2014)

I keep going back and forth on darkening the table cloth some more. If I darken it too much, it just looks like a floating plate.


----------



## Designer (Sep 22, 2014)

If a guy had to pick a niche market, food pics would be one that I'd consider.  

You seem to be doing it right.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 22, 2014)

Shot #5 has the right tone curve; the others look very flat, and slightly underexposed also. The degree of contrast is the biggest thing though. The lighting just looks flat, without much variation. The white plate for example, in originals 1 and 3, looks off-white.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 22, 2014)

^ I see what you mean, I am pulling the highlights back, and I think that is what is making the lighting flat. I am still working on them....maybe I should post a side by side version of 1...

flat- 


Food-1-sfw by linktheworld219, on Flickr


Not as flat? - 


Food-1-2-sfw by linktheworld219, on Flickr



Am I going in the right direction? Its subtle, but looking back, it does look better to me.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 22, 2014)

How do these look?


7.






8.


----------



## KmH (Sep 22, 2014)

The problem with #3 is shadows from the light camera right being at to low an angle compared to the height of the food.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 22, 2014)

KmH said:


> The problem with #3 is shadows from the light camera right being at to low an angle compared to the height of the food.




Okay, I see that now.  I will have to remember that for next time.

Dessert?


----------

